# got a few @ karick



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

went to karick sat.. fished from 11:05 til 5:15.. wound up with 13 bass & 1 HAWG crappie! (didnt even know karick had crappie!) 4keeper bass, biggest around 3lbs, all on lipless, my favorite way to git em other than topwater.. took a couple pics but they changed windows here @ work, causing difficulties, but i'll keep trying..


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Tell me it isn't so.... Karick and crappie? Seriously! Wow Good job man I fished Karick quite a bit. Thanks for the report. What did you hit the crappie on?


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

jstblsd said:


> Tell me it isn't so.... Karick and crappie? Seriously! Wow Good job man I fished Karick quite a bit. Thanks for the report. What did you hit the crappie on?


 caught it by accident on a 1/2oz chartruse lipless.. pleasant surprise! Ron (still tryin to git the pics up)


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Man that's awesome! good job.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Without a picture I am skeptical, but I guess it is possible...
Unless they recently stocked adults, I have never seen crappie there in 10+ years. There are some spotted bluegill that look similar but they are usually shellcrakers or redear. I was there camping the north side and fishing on the dock Jan 27-29. Caught a few decent sized bream/bluegill and a small 11" bass off worms, a few of them had the crappie type of spotted look to them, but they were bluegill. Since we had the camper, no room for the jon boat or else I would have been out on the water bass fishing too.
Another possibility is it may have been a Warmouth, they have a bass mouth on a crappie sized body.

I've learned to tell based on their mouth.
Small hard lips: bluegill or similar bream/panfish
thin skinned extendable mouth: crappie
bass type mouth on a bluegill/crappie type body: warmouth

The only popular crappie lake I know of in the panhandle is Lake Stone in North Escambia, and of course in the rivers. Of course it is possible they recently stocked some adult crappie into Karick and I just haven't seen or heard of any yet.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

screwballl said:


> Without a picture I am skeptical, but I guess it is possible...
> Unless they recently stocked adults, I have never seen crappie there in 10+ years. There are some spotted bluegill that look similar but they are usually shellcrakers or redear. I was there camping the north side and fishing on the dock Jan 27-29. Caught a few decent sized bream/bluegill and a small 11" bass off worms, a few of them had the crappie type of spotted look to them, but they were bluegill. Since we had the camper, no room for the jon boat or else I would have been out on the water bass fishing too.
> Another possibility is it may have been a Warmouth, they have a bass mouth on a crappie sized body.
> 
> ...


Hey screwball! well, i switched computers & should be able to load the pics now... so u can see i know a crappie when i see one.. i think somebody probably transplanted some. so maybe they'll come on strong in years to come. i hope so! (i released all fish) p.s.. bear lake has em too..


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

yep thats a crappie....nice bass too! Theres crappie in bear and hurricane also.


----------



## firefighten_cowboy (Dec 28, 2011)

may i ask what you caught the bass on also and does anybody know what works decent as far as lures for bank fishing at karick?


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

firefighten_cowboy said:


> may i ask what you caught the bass on also and does anybody know what works decent as far as lures for bank fishing at karick?


pm sent


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

firefighten_cowboy said:


> may i ask what you caught the bass on also and does anybody know what works decent as far as lures for bank fishing at karick?


Baby brush hogs, flukes, trick worms, soft plastics seem to work the best for me in a boat don't see why they wouldn't work from the bank.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow I didnt know Karick had crappies either, good catch:thumbsup:


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

You all don't have alot of crappie lakes in Florida? Late March early April they are preetty thick in every lake in the state.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

fishallyear said:


> Hey screwball! well, i switched computers & should be able to load the pics now... so u can see i know a crappie when i see one.. i think somebody probably transplanted some. so maybe they'll come on strong in years to come. i hope so! (i released all fish) p.s.. bear lake has em too..


Well it is what it is and that there is a crappie! :thumbsup: Good job again!


----------

